# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Sportgepck/bergepck

## hannes

Moin Moin liebe Surffreunde, 

meine kleine Familie und ich fliegen ende Dezember mit der Lufthansa nach Kapstadt fr unsere Elternzeit (3 Monate). Leider ist das Sportgepck fr Windsurfer (32kg) von 200 auf 400 diesen Jahres im April gestiegen. Nun die Idee: Fliegt jemand von euch ab Hamburg mit Emirates, Turkish Airlines oder anderen Fluglinien wo das Gepck nicht so teuer ist und wre bereit dieses mitzunehmen?
Danke schon einmal und beste Gre

----------

